# New FE Civil CBT Exam Review Book



## pxt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, I've been looking for a review book that cover ALL of the topics in the new FE Civil Specifications, but have not been able to find one. I have the FERM 3 which covers about half of the topics in the specifications, but no civil topics.

From my understanding Lindeburg''s Civil Discipline specific book only contains questions and answers but no review material for the topics, plus the new specifications have new items that are not even on that book.

I found this book in Amazon by Mo Iqbal which claims to be geared towareds the new civil cbt exam, but it seems to be new: http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-Exam-Preparation-Workbook/dp/0989951200/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1383863789&amp;sr=8-6&amp;keywords=fe+civil+exam

Has anyone tried this book and does it contain review material for the topics?

Thanks


----------



## pxt123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any comments about this book?


----------



## John QPE (Dec 3, 2013)

ANy CBT book is going to be new....you are the guinea pig! Buy it and write a review.


----------



## riceckr (Dec 13, 2013)

So before I bought the book I did research on the author just to see if it wasn't some "get rich quick scheme." it turns out the author is listed as a course instructor for ppi2pass, so I figured he had experience in teaching the material.

I bought the book and have been studying out of it for the past few weeks. He gets right down to business, no fluff, just problems. It goes in order of the new exam format, Mathematics -&gt; Analytic Geometry -&gt; Calculus -&gt; roots of equations etc. and the number of practice problems seem to be based off of the number of possible problems on the exam, max is about 40 questions for those subjects. This is good, there is nothing worse than having an important subject like Transportation and only having 10 or 15 practice problems. The book also makes the claim that it uses handbook for all the equations on the answers. I found that to be mostly true.

Some cons that I have noticed is that there are a number of typos in the book, but haven't too bad to where we got different answers. Also I noticed that when studying the Transportation portion, that once I finished the 40 or so problems, I noticed that it didn't cover all of the material in the reference handbook. There were still a good 2 pages of formulas and graphs and charts that weren't covered in the problems.

Mainly I got the book because I wanted to see the caliber of questions that were being asked. I know the old test you had the AM quick questions followed by the PM longer questions and since the new test is 3 min per question, what type of questions would be asked. I can say it looks mixed with AM and PM length questions, but only one can tell until I take the test in Feb.

I plan to supplement this with the texas A and M free course and right before the exam, ordering the NCEES problems online and treat that as a real test.


----------

